# Love my cabinet saw!



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I love mine, too!

-Gerry


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

My experience as well.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful piece of equipment! *Expecting good project from that!*


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats! I see your old Skil portable in the background, so this must be one exiting upgrade!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Impressive. Enjoy!


----------



## Swampy (Dec 25, 2011)

You're gonna love it. I sure do love mine.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I love my Saw Stop too only I went with the 3 hp version


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats enjoy.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Know the feeling. I fell in love with mine while setting it up. That was five years ago and I still love it. The 52" fence is a great addition. You will love that too.


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats on the new saw. I got mine about 3 weeks ago and love it. Even without the safty feature it's one great saw.
The rear outfeed table shown in your pics…did you build that yourself or did you purchase it? If you bought it could you tell me where? That looks like a very nice outfeed table.


----------



## eakin (Jan 23, 2013)

I did build my outfeed table. I just put some black laminate on plywood, cut the strips that frame it out, built some legs out of 1×4s, and connected it to the sawstop. Probably cost me about $40. Gave me more workspace than the $100 outfeed from sawstop. I will post my outfeed table as a project so that you can see what the rest of it looks like. Thanks!


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you. I appreciate the info and look forward to the posting of the build.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have this saw with the 36" rails; I had the same excellent experience setting it up. I've had it now for a year and 1/2 and it has been a pleasure to use.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations on the new saw


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

Same saw with 36" fence here. Putting the saw together was a breeze LOL. I sat and watched the young lads from my local dealer who have a side job doing delivery and set-up. I used the saw twice since last April since my leg collapsed and i am just starting to walk again but i love it.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations and best wishes with your new saw. I will be getting the 3 hp version within the next month or so, therefore, it's good to see these reviews. Can you tell me how/where yours was delivered? Dropped (make that placed) in the driveway? Placed inside garage with a pallet jack? My shop is a dedicated room at the rear of my garage. I am hoping they will "drop" it inside the garage and I can take it from there.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'm looking seriously looking at buying one for my new shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lenny the driver offered me to place the saw inside and i asked him to set it at the door as I was going to put it together that day. The delivery was Fed Ex freight. I could not have been happier.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

I was able to get my SS 36" PCS setup on my own and love it. The directions really are well done. Congrats, like my garage, everything else looks kinda crappy now. Time for more tools!


----------



## eakin (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks! i have a dealer not too far from me, so I just decided to save a little money and go pick mine up.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm joining this SS love fest - hear hear! Has anyone built a folding outfeed table? Need the space sometimes and my floor based rollers aren't the best solution.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I looked at the one that was posted the same day as elkins and if i can figure out how to brace it with out the ugly wooden braces I will copy his design. I need to be able to roll my saw around and the floor has a slant to it because it is for cars and not shops, So I need to build something that stays level with the saw but I don't want ugly wooden angular braces holding it up.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Love my SS too.

Congrats.


----------



## TDog (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks great!

I have saw envy, of course….

Enjoy your great investment


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on a very nice saw, and safe saw….It sure is a nice saw, and as we all know it can also cut and rip very well.. I 'm still saving up for my Delta Unisaw, at 3K… Have fun…...
Thanks for sharing.

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## generick (May 15, 2012)

I've had the same saw for about 18 months now and I love it. It replaced a 1967 Rockwell contractor's saw that was well past its prime. It assembled easily and it works extremely well. It is my favorite tool in the shop.

About 6 months ago I replaced the standard T-fence with an Incra TS-LS fence/positioner. That combination really improved the quality of my cuts and projects.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the review, I ordered the same saw last week but with the 30" fence. I couldn't get the larger table to fit my shop,


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the review, this is the saw I am saving for. However, every now and then I get tempted to just go get the contractor model now, but I know better, and posts (and replies) like this help reinforce the fact that waiting will be worth it.


----------



## rvicelli (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the same - great saw - congratulations!


----------

